# Removing red clay stain off of vinyl siding?



## mattech (Jun 4, 2016)

Got my rental house on the market. Just pressure washed it not long ago,but one side of the house the dogs killed the grass to bare dirt. Now the it is stained from mud splashing up during a rain. I used bleach and the high dollar pressure washing soap, i can't get rid of the stain and the realtor is kind of making a big deal about it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 4, 2016)

Red clay contains iron oxide, use a rust remover.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 4, 2016)

Clr


----------



## oops1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Try some iron out.. Wife uses it to get clay out of white baseball pants. Stuff smells pretty toxic but it works.  I'd wear gloves. Good luck.. Buddy


----------



## GA native (Jun 4, 2016)

Rust remover seems like a good idea. Bar Keepers Friend works well at that.

Another idea is to install some shrubs along the foundation. Hide the stain. Have to keep them watered though, which may present a problem...


----------



## mattech (Jun 4, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks y'all.ill give that a try. Also, I have planted shrubs and will be spreading pinestraw this weekend.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 4, 2016)

Home depot sells a product that works but the name escapes me, its in the paint dept. I had bleached a vinyl house 1 time that sparkled but where the red mud was, put this on with a pumpsprayer and a little scrubbing the stubborn spots.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 4, 2016)

Zep! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=640200


----------



## north_ga fireman (Jun 4, 2016)

I own a pressure washing business and have found that aluminum acid cleaner mixed 1 to 1 will take those stains off just wet it and then spray it brush lightly and rinse it.


----------



## JohnCarlson (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi there, I hope the stain must be removed now. If not, then you should try red clay stain remover which works great for removing stains from fiberglass, vinyl siding, carpet, plastic, etc. It works effectively and safely for removing stains from interior and exterior surfaces. For reselling your home, having some cleaning and little remodeling is a great idea. We too are planning to resale our home and getting some exterior home improvement done by the contractors at STB Remodeling Group. They are too using that red clay stain remover for cleaning the siding, this is why I recommended you to use this remover for effective results.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 9, 2016)

WD40? LOL, I don't know but I know someone who claims it works


----------

